# Tragedy on Mother's Day



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am writing bearing bad news and requesting prayers. This afternoon, I heard a big bang in the kitchen. I ran there to find that my grandmother was holding Nibbler and she fell with him in her arms. Nibbler could not walk with one leg and my grandma was complaining of pains. So off my sister went to the hospital and off I went to the emergency vet. My grandmother is ok.

Nibbler has a broken front leg but there are additional complications. He also has a heart murmur (grade 3) and the vet is extremely concerned and is not sure if he should operate. The emergency vet is also concerned about Nibbler's liver because of his circular walking habits and small size. Full blood works are being run along with a 4 way x-ray. Nibbler also has luxating patellas which does not help with this. The fall may have enhanced his luxating patella on one of his back legs. So overall, he is very hesitant to do anything due to the heart murmur and potential liver problems.

The vet is waiting for the results before he can determine what should be done. He fears that Nibbler may die if he goes under so I may have to take him to a specialist. I could not get pet insurance for Nibbler so my pet fund will be empty after this. So far, the tests are $800 and I expect it to go up to couple thousands once we finish off with surgery, cast or anything else he needs. I guess the prices are higher because I am at an emergency vet.

It is so lucky I have my pet fund but it will be empty again and I need to start saving. I hope Nibbler pulls through







.. the poor little guy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Poor guy! I hope after all of his testing the leg can be fixed. It is very tough when a "routine" emergency happens on a dog with multiple problems...nothing is simple. Sending good thoughts his way and for you, Charmaine.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no not nibbler!!














i'm praying hard for him. i'm so sorry,

at least your grandmother is ok

keep us updated. little nibbler has to be ok


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww poor guy! i hope it all works out. I too had an animal emergency this weekend. my cat woke us up satuday screaming in pain trying to pee. brought him to the vet school and they couldnt get a urinary catheter in. he had to have emergency surgery and is now peeing through a tube coming out of his belly. he will be in ICU for a few days. i will be thinking of ur nibbler when i visit my kitty. hope all works out for him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear of Nibbler's troubles.... I will surely send good thoughts his way....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor Nibbler, praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 8 2005, 08:03 PM
> *aww poor guy!  i hope it all works out.  I too had an animal emergency this weekend.  my cat woke us up satuday screaming in pain trying to pee.  brought him to the vet school and they couldnt get a urinary catheter in.  he had to have emergency surgery and is now peeing through a tube coming out of his belly.  he will be in ICU for a few days.  i will be thinking of ur nibbler when i visit my kitty.  hope all works out for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60951*


[/QUOTE]
Aww, prayers for a speedy recovery for ur little guy too!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Charmaine,

I am very sorry to hear about Nibbler. I hope he will fully recover. Did the problems with liver and heart just recently come up?

I don't know if you read my other threads but very recently our little guy had 2 luxating patellas fixed (for $2400 total). Since the surgery he has been not peering/then drinking and peeing huge amounts (and now has crystals in urine) and our vet thinks he may have a liver shunt. We need to do more tests of course but we are pretty much out of funds and my loans won't kick in until July. We also need to move and live in separate apartments (because I need to go back to school) and so we have additional expenses. I only say all this to tell you that we fully understand the financial aspect of all this. 

I am glad your grandmother is okay.

Olga


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 8 2005, 06:03 PM
> *aww poor guy!  i hope it all works out.  I too had an animal emergency this weekend.  my cat woke us up satuday screaming in pain trying to pee.  brought him to the vet school and they couldnt get a urinary catheter in.  he had to have emergency surgery and is now peeing through a tube coming out of his belly.  he will be in ICU for a few days.  i will be thinking of ur nibbler when i visit my kitty.  hope all works out for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60951*


[/QUOTE]


LadyMontava,

I hope your kitty will be okay!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Charmypoo, i hope Nibbler is okay!!! I'm glad your grandmother is okay too!









Lady M, I hope your kitty gets well soon!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Charmypoo--Oh dear! I feel so bad for Lil Nibbler. I never knew he had so many problems. I hope everything will be ok for him. Take care and Kisses to Nibbler.
I'm glad to hear your grandmother is ok!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry about your grandmother and glad to see she will be all right.. and of course saddened to read little nibbler has the multiple problems.
I will be praying things go will and the next few days will bring a brighter outlook on things.
Lady M.. sorry about your sad news too! prayers will be going out for your kitty too.
Missysmom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lady M... I hope your kitty will be OK......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Give Nibbler a kiss on that sweet little nose of his...







sending lots of love and prayers his way....try to think positive thoughts...







Big hugs to you!!!

LadyM: Good luck with your kitty!!!







Lots of love and prayers coming his way too...









I know it must be scary for both of you! Good luck!









PS: Hugs to your G-mother too Charmypoo...glad things were not worse with her...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 8 2005, 07:54 PM
> *I  am writing bearing bad news and requesting prayers.  This afternoon, I heard a big bang in the kitchen.  I ran there to find that my grandmother was holding Nibbler and she fell with him in her arms.  Nibbler could not walk with one leg and my grandma was complaining of pains.  So off my sister went to the hospital and off I went to the emergency vet.  My grandmother is ok.
> 
> Nibbler has a broken front leg but there are additional complications.  He also has a heart murmur (grade 3) and the vet is extremely concerned and is not sure if he should operate.  The emergency vet is also concerned about Nibbler's liver because of his circular walking habits and small size.  Full blood works are being run along with a 4 way x-ray.  Nibbler also has luxating patellas which does not help with this.  The fall may have enhanced his luxating patella on one of his back legs.  So overall, he is very hesitant to do anything due to the heart murmur and potential liver problems.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry to hear of all your problems with Nibbler. One positive thing is that he came from a reputable breeder. Have you notified Tonia to let her know of his problems? I sure hope the vet can do surgery, and he will have a speedy recovery.
I'm also glad your grandmother is OK. I know she must be upset about falling with Nibbler.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Charmypoo, how awful about your gram and Nibbler. Glad your grandma is ok, but so sorry about Nibbler's problems! I will keep him and you in my thoughts, and hope that things shake out ok.







Poor little guy! 

Lady M - hope your kitty recovers quickly! Will keep you both in my thoughts as well.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oh no! charmypoo, i love nibbler, he's my favorite. i really hope he gets better soon, i know what it feels like to worry about a pup not making it. i really wish him to best. 

lady m: hope your kitty get better too!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your warm wishes. Nibs is going to be ok and they will be operating on him tomorrow.

I just got back from the emergency vet. The bill will be around $3000 if nothing goes wrong tomorrow. It was really expensive because they were worried about the heart murmur and operating on it. I was debating whether or not to do the ultrasound which would determine his risk of heart failure. The ultrasound is around another $500. I decided to go ahead because I would rather be safe than sorry.

The ultrasound came out ok showing that he wasn't at high risk for heart failure. They will be operating on his leg tomorrow. The x-rays showed a complete break so they have to put a plate in. I am just traumatized but Nibs is so brave and he is doing really well. I got to see him and kiss him goodbye.

I am just shocked that none of the vets told me about the heart murmur. He has been seen by 3-4 vets over his life time. I just don't know how it could have been MISSED!!!! He has not seen Sparkle's vet which I have a lot of faith in and will be sticking with. I was really worried about this emergency vet because I have never been to them before. I was debating whether or not to take him to my normal vet for the operation but I didn't want to cause him more trama by transporting him.

I spent the entire day at the vet (8 hours) and it was an eye opening experience. I saw so many people cry. I saw a cat that passed away, a dog coming in for c-section, a couple who could not afford the bills and had to put their dog down. It was so sad but I feel a little motivated to study vet medicine and become a vet.

This is truly a very sad experience for me. I am so angry at my grandma but I know she didn't mean harm. I feel so bad for Nibs. Money is just money and I am glad I don't have a family depending on me. I just think about how hard it must have been for that couple to put down their dog. They were in tears. HOW COULD THE VET not just help them and let the dog die!

For anyone who thinks that the cost of a dog is all there is .. let this be a lesson. Even from the best breeding, unexpected things can happen. There are just no guarantees in life. We just need to know how to deal with emergencies when they come up.

Your continued prayers for the operation tomorrow are appreciated.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Good luck, Nibs! You're in our prayers! We'll be sending you and your family all the light and love you can handle!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Aww, Charmypoo, so sorry to hear about your Gram and Nibbler. We'll be rooting for Nibbler and sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In case anyone was wondering about health insurance, I was not able to get it for Nibbler because the vet did not sign off on it before. Everyone should get pet insurance if they can afford it!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am also ignorant with heart murmur. But according to the vet, it could develop later in life. I spoke to my mentor who felt he was probably born with it. I am sitll shocked it was missed but at his last vet visit .. the vet was really quick and I don't think very thorough. I am going to do some research now.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@May 8 2005, 10:06 PM
> *My gosh what a weekend it has been
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You can SURELY say that again. 

CHARMYPOO!--I hope all goes well for Nibbler! I adore him so much! I am crossing my fingers that he well be good as new, or better, when this is over with. A million XOXO's from Buttercloud, Noriko, and ME!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

There is no doubt that he has a heart murmur because the x-rays and ultrasound verified it.







He has mitral valve disease. I went in worrying about his leg and came out worrying about an even bigger problem. I am glad I did all the testing because I know now the cause and we can work to preventing any problems.

http://www.pethealthcare.net/html/body_mit..._and_heart.html


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 03:09 AM
> *There is no doubt that he has a heart murmur because the x-rays and ultrasound verified it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My Missy developed a low grade murmur ( near grade one)at about the age of 7. She is always "antsy" at the vets and tends to be very anxious (thus a more rapid heart beat) and also makes these little "grunts" in attempt to 'get-away". It is difficult with circumstances like this to even hear a murmur.
A year later when we did the sonogram for her bladder.. her vet said she wanted to also take a look at the heart as she felt the murmur had increased somewhat. The sonogram confirmed the wall had "thickened". She was then put on a mild dose of enalapril to help support the heart. The sonogram also confirmed the tumor in the bladder and though her heart was checked on a regular basis , it often was difficult to hear. ( besides the prognosis for this cancer is usually not good and it seemed the murmur was the least of her problems).
Well the little squirt fooled us all and has been doing well until a sudden problem with cough and labored breathing 2 Fridays ago.. and she went into congestive heart failure. ( I posted a thread on this)
Well with the enalapril and now lasix and a broncholator med. Missy is again doing well, She had a "glitch' this past Thursday and I feared the meds weren't going to do the job) but I'm happy to say she is again doing very well.. very much herself.
I write this as I know how scarey all this is and to encourage you that with proper treatment it can be managed and although progressive.. it can give good quality of time. 
My best advise is even with meds for the murmur.. keep close watch for any fluid build up and symptoms of breathing difficulty and if any get to the vet to see if indeed the fluid is happening.
I know with any heart problems .. surgery is always a risk... I pray the balance can be found so Nibbler can be treated.
Missysmom


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 03:09 AM
> *There is no doubt that he has a heart murmur because the x-rays and ultrasound verified it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am so sorry to hear about your little Nibbler







It is a good thing that the Vet found the problem with the heart now, and not down the road. I'm glad your Gram is doing alright. I will keep you and Nibbler in my thoughts and I pray all goes well


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Nibbler's accident! He will be in our prayers!! Keep us updated on the surgery.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Did they say any more about the shunt? May I ask how old he is and how much he weighs.... ? 

I'm glad they're able to proceed with the surgery..... He's in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Kallie's mom,
There was no shunt. His liver is perfectly fine. I should have known that because he was tested many times and it has always turned out fine. It's the stupid vet scaring me and of course ... when we are worried, we agree to every single test they want to do. I am just wondering why I agreed to test for heart worm too when I know he can't possibly have it!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Charmaine...

I just got back from a long weekend, first time I'm checking the boards and I just wanted to say I'm very sorry to hear about Nibbler and your grandmother. Please keep us posted how surgery goes today....my heart goes out to you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Hi Kallie's mom,
> There was no shunt.  His liver is perfectly fine.  I should have known that because he was tested many times and it has always turned out fine.  It's the stupid vet scaring me and of course ... when we are worried, we agree to every single test they want to do.  I am just wondering why I agreed to test for heart worm too when I know he can't possibly have it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60997*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, I am so relieved to hear that he doesn't have a shunt. That is great news!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 12:46 AM
> *Thank you everyone for your warm wishes.  Nibs is going to be ok and they will be operating on him tomorrow.
> 
> I just got back from the emergency vet.  The bill will be around $3000 if nothing goes wrong tomorrow.  It was really expensive because they were worried about the heart murmur and operating on it.  I was debating whether or not to do the ultrasound which would determine his risk of heart failure.  The ultrasound is around another $500.  I decided to go ahead because I would rather be safe than sorry.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I see I somehow overlooked the update that Nibbler is Ok to go ahead with the surgery when I posted earlier... sorry! I don't know how I missed that








I am saying prayers for the surgery today.. and so glad it will be able to be done !
will be looking for the update!
missysmom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... Nibblers story brought a tear to my eye... Sunday I also witnessed a tragic accident. I was working at my parents store near the Jersey shore and it was a nice day outside so we had the door open. Well... all of a sudden we hear this loud screaming that a dog makes. It made me sooo upset I went running to the door! A dog was hit by a car!!!! Thank god the dog was not killed. His paw was all tore up though. Let me tell you... a dog's cry is the most heart braking thing to hear!








And now I hear about LadyM with her poor cat and Nibbler!! 
Too much bad news!!







 
I am praying for both of you! -_-


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh poor Nibbler! I had no idea he had so many health problems. 

I am also amazed that none of your previous vets picked up his heart murmur. A grade 3 or 4 is pretty hard to miss. My Lady has a very slight Grade 1 (barely) that my vet heard on her first visit after I adopted her. They didn't hear it again for a year. Fortunately hers has not gotten any worse in the 5 years I have had her.

Will this vet work with you at all on money? I am fortunate that my vet let me do a payment plan when I've had a couple of huge vet bills. As you say, it just proves how much we need to be prepared for the unexpected financially with pets just as with children. Especially Maltese, I think. They really seem to be prone to a host of ailments which will probably only get worse since they have gotten so popular and are now one of the the top 10 breeds sold in pet stores. 

Keep us posted on little Nibbler!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am absolutely furious! The vet called me telling me they can't accommodate Nibbler because they are too busy! They should have told me this yesterday. They rushed me to make decisions about all the testing because it was an emergency and now they are pushing him off like he is nothing! I am still charged for the overnight stay and all the pre-operation prep-work when they aren't going to operate.

They are looking for another vet for me and called me back with a vet that can operate tomorrow. The quote for this vet is $1500 more than what I was quoted for yesterday. In addition, he will have to repeat all the overnight prep work and extra night and day stay. And she was saying they misquoted me last night.

I AM ABSOLUTELY FURIOUS. My poor Nibbler in pain sitting there and no one is looking after him and pushing him off. I understand there are more critical cases but this is so my Nibbler and it is so unfair.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I spoke to my other mentor who works at a vet clinic and has been breeding for her whole life (her mother was also a Maltese breeder). She told me that it is not uncommon for Mitral Valve disease to show up at a later age. She knows of a dog that had been in every year for his annual checkup and was fine. At age 5, he went in and her vet could hear a grade IV murmur and he never had a murmur before. So maybe, it did show up later and I can't blame the other vets. Usually, the murmur is caused when the valve degrads to a certain level.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg    I would be just as P$%^ed as you are!!!! OH MAN. What are you going to do??? Stay at this vet hospital or go somewhere else?

POOR NIBBLER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am not even given an option to stay with this vet because they said they are busy for the rest of the week. I just thought of something that didn't even make sense. They said there were two emergency appointments booked weeks ago (that apparantely the overnight vet didn't know about). How can an appointnment be emergency if it was booked two weeks ago???? Makes no sense.

So I am looking for another vet that can operate. If worse comes to worse, I have to drive up 2 hours to the vet college.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I havent been on all weekend and Im so sorry to hear about poor Nibbler.Prayers are diff. coming your way.
Lady M ,I hope your kitty is feeling better,prayers coming your way also.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I am so sad to read this about Nibbler! I am furious for you about how they are putting him off! I hope you can get this straightened out ASAP! Best wishes to the little guy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 08:55 AM
> *I am not even given an option to stay with this vet because they said they are busy for the rest of the week.  I just thought of something that didn't even make sense.  They said there were two emergency appointments booked weeks ago (that apparantely the overnight vet didn't know about).  How can an appointnment be emergency if it was booked two weeks ago????  Makes no sense.
> 
> So I am looking for another vet that can operate.  If worse comes to worse, I have to drive up 2 hours to the vet college.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61034*


[/QUOTE]
OMG!!! I am so sorry to hear about Nibbler. I would be so pissed at this vet. How can they not do something when he is in pain? I hope you are able to find a vet that can do the surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us posted.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

CharmyPoo,

I am so sorry for all you are having to go through with your Grandmother & Nibbler. That emergency vet has surely added to your stress!

If you have not paid them yet, hold off and have a discussion with them about the bait and switch they pulled on you by upping your expenses for no reason........pre-op work and overnight stay when they weren't going to operate sounds like a scam to me. At least tell them that. Make a big stink because that was THEIR failing and you shouldn't have to pay for it.

Even if you have already paid, and I know you are stressed but think of this as a way to "unload" some of it on a deserving person, continue to insist on a reduction of their bill until they do! As a last resort, ask a lawyer to write a letter to them. The lawyer doesn't even have to threaten a lawsuit, sometimes just knowing you have sought legal advice is enough to make them cave. Just ask the lawyer if they would write this letter for $50 or $75. Some will do it for nothing if they think they may get future business from you.

If you don't want to go the lawyer route, write the letter yourself stating you do not want to resort to legal means but that you are fully prepared to do so.

They treated you and Nibbler wrong and you shouldn't have to pay for it.

Pico sends Nibbler a kiss and I send out prayers for you all.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 08:46 AM
> *I am absolutely furious!  The vet called me telling me they can't accommodate Nibbler because they are too busy!  They should have told me this yesterday.  They rushed me to make decisions about all the testing because it was an emergency and now they are pushing him off like he is nothing!  I am still charged for the overnight stay and all the pre-operation prep-work when they aren't going to operate.
> 
> They are looking for another vet for me and called me back with a vet that can operate tomorrow.  The quote for this vet is $1500 more than what I was quoted for yesterday.  In addition, he will have to repeat all the overnight prep work and extra night and day stay.  And she was saying they misquoted me last night.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is some total bull!









Goog Luck with everything!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Charmaine I'm wishing you and Nibbler many prayers and good vibes. Please let us know the outcome of all this.

Lady M ~ I hope your kitty does well too!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Charmypoo, 

Oh goodness! I am so angry at all that is happening. I can't imagine what you are going through right now, but hang in there. Please argue the vet bills and overnight stay, pre op charges, this is so ridiculous, not only did they cancel on you but your dog's life is in danger. they made a mistake and they should fix it. why can't they accomodate you? i think maybe the vet who was to do the surgery backed out last minute because he/she is scared to put nibbler under and they don't want to be responsible for it. maybe there is something that they are not telling you. 

i know you want to be a vet, but vet's are not always the most honest people. i am not discouraging you one bit, i am just saying, getting a second opinion isn't the worst thing in the world. toby, my yorkie/poodle mix that died awhile ago had a servere infestation of round worms, parvo, giardia, mites, and distemper. he saw the vet 15 times, every 3 days before he died, and they never SAID ANYTHING!!!! i paid over a $1000 dollars to be misinformed. that is not right. do not let them make you pay for their mistake. 

i am really praying for you and nibbler and his fellow furbabies you have at home. they are probably wondering where the little nibbler went!!!

good luck, please give us an update. 


love, 

nousha, tessa, and morgan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Charmypoo... what about your regular vet who you have a relationship with? My vet would cancel appointments, I'm sure, to do an emergency surgery.... I've been there when they've re-scheduled us because of an emergency... this is just awful..... I am sooo sorry you are going through this....


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

So sorry to hear of Nibblers accident and your stress over everything. I will keep you both in my prayers. Glad to hear your Grandmother was alright.....

Lady M. I am sorry to hear about your kitty....I hope all is getting better...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I secured another surgeon for Nibbler who will operate tomorrow (hopefully). On top of all this mess, the vet yetserday quoted me $1500 wrong. All the other surgeons I spoke to were at least $1500 higher in price. So...all this is going to end up being around $5000. It is amazing how much fixing a broken leg can cost.

I am now wondering if it is because they quoted me wrong...that is why they don't want to do the surgery and giving me the run around. They said the vet yesterday didn't see that the other vet already had two appointments booked for today and they are too busy for the rest of the week. How could that be possible.

My regular vet does not have an orthepedic surgeon. They call one in and he is not coming in till thursday which is too late. My regular vet is great and such a difference.

Anyways, I am off to pick up Nibbler and take him to the other surgeon. I am glad to get him out of there and I am never going back to that emergency clinic.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I'm glad you found a surgeon. What you say could indeed be the case.... they quoted you wrong... they sound rather disorganized, etc. Good riddance to them!! 

Just wondering.....would your parents or grandmother be able to perhaps help out with the expenses since it was an accident in the home and not something genetic, etc.?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Charmypoo-
I am so sorry all of this happened







You and Nibbler are in my thoughts!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

That is absolutely horrible for a vet to be so uncaring. I hate that poor little Nibble and you are having to go through this. 
It sounds like this clinic needs to absorb the charges for all the things they did in preparation for surgery since it is useless to you and your baby.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

CharmyPoo

I too have just come on from a long weekend off...and am so sorry to hear about your little one. My prayers will continue for a quick recovery from the surgery and a peaceful outcome to all the hassles with the vet...I wonder if these people are so hardened by the everyday happenings that they forget that loved ones bring these little ones in. How sad that they treat this like a busniess...so much more so than a hospital, where care is a must with or without insurance.


I also will say my prayers to include Mont's little kitty also.

S


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to a good article that explains about mitral valve/heart murmurs in dogs. It's from a Cavalier King Charles' standpoint, but very well written.

http://www.rhiannon-cavaliers.com/mvd.htm

Unfortunately, this seems to be yet another genetic disease that small dogs are prone to. At the end the author mentions that breeding programs in other countries are trying to eliminate the problem by breeding a female who is older than 2 and clear to a male 6 years old or more and clear. Interesting as this is another genetic disorder that apparently just lurks in the background until age 5 or so.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i havent been online for the weekend and so sorry to hear about what has happened, and also about the misquote and cancel from the vet

Nibbler is in my thoughts and i hope he has a FAST FAST recovery!!!!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I am absolutely furious!  The vet called me telling me they can't accommodate Nibbler because they are too busy!  They should have told me this yesterday.  They rushed me to make decisions about all the testing because it was an emergency and now they are pushing him off like he is nothing!  I am still charged for the overnight stay and all the pre-operation prep-work when they aren't going to operate.
> 
> They are looking for another vet for me and called me back with a vet that can operate tomorrow.  The quote for this vet is $1500 more than what I was quoted for yesterday.  In addition, he will have to repeat all the overnight prep work and extra night and day stay.  And she was saying they misquoted me last night.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


oh my God that is terrible. -_- I hope you fight for your money from that place. it is a mistake on there part and you should not have to pay for it.

Did you get your vet opinion on the cost of the surgery ? Did you get a second opinion?
I know money is the least of your worries you just want little Nibbler to feel better.

I pray that Nibbler recovers quickly! good luck


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah right some


> emergency clinic[/B]


 I guess they don't know what the word Emergency means . I'm sorry to hear you and Nibbler have to go through this. I'm glad you were able to find someone else.
Our prayers are with you and family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a link to Care Credit if you are interested. Their loans include veterinary care and they are also in Canada.

http://www.carecredit.com/


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I've been out of town and missed all of this. I'm so sorry to hear about Nibbler. What a time you've had! I can't imagine an emergency not coming before routine stuff. You are better off with a different vet. 

Lady M - hope your kitty is doing better.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feel so much better now. Nibbler is at the new vet clinic and I am so much more confident in their ability. I got my quote in a detailed breakdown with highs and lows.

They are repeating some x-rays because the other vet did not capture certain necessary views. I am also going to be charged some additional consultation fees.

The bright side is that the emergency vet did refund $300 (the doctor I spoke with today was much better). I am angry with the vet yesterday because I asked about liver shunt and he said it would be revealed by the blood works. That is not true! So the new vet will be doing the Bile Acid tests.

I think Nibbler is in good hands and I hope everything will go smoothly.

Thank you everyone!!!! If all goes well, he will be home in a few days!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 04:37 PM
> *I feel so much better now.  Nibbler is at the new vet clinic and I am so much more confident in their ability.  I got my quote in a detailed breakdown with highs and lows.
> 
> They are repeating some x-rays because the other vet did not capture certain necessary views.  I am also going to be charged some additional consultation fees.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I felt so soory for you and little Nibbler when reading about the cancellation but God works in mysterious ways.. it might be meant that Nibbler is taken care of by this other vet and the outcome will be better. ( Though I do think I'd be spitting nails if I experienced what you did!) 
The fact that you feel better with the new vet I think is very important.. kinda like the gut instinct that Nibbler is in better hands!
Will be looking for your update and now the prayers will be going out!
Missysmom


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

sounds like nibbler is in good hands now. you all will continue to be in my thoughts, i worry about these little ones so much. 

what a good feeling it is to find a vet you're confident in, isnt it?

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Nibbler, it sounds lioke he is on the right track now, our prayers are with him.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 01:37 PM
> *I feel so much better now.  Nibbler is at the new vet clinic and I am so much more confident in their ability.  I got my quote in a detailed breakdown with highs and lows.
> 
> They are repeating some x-rays because the other vet did not capture certain necessary views.  I am also going to be charged some additional consultation fees.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Charmypoo,

Our little guy has always had absolutely normal bloodwork (normal liver enzymes), he is not small (6.5 lbs) and he has never walked in circles and yet he may have a liver shunt. Our vet (who is an internal medicine specialist) said that bile acids are more sensitive and all other bloodwork could be completely normal. The only indication of a possible liver shunt in his case is increased drinking/peeing which lead to urinalysis (which showes stones that are rare).

I love our regular vet, but when it comes to joints (or legs) I would never go to a non-specialist. Although we overpaid for an othopedic specialist, he is an expert and all he does is joints/ortho surgeries, and I feel that he did a great job (although its too early to tell). 

I hope Nibbler will recover quickly!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad u found a better vet! hope your baby gets fixed and is better soon









my kitty is out of ICU but is still at school. he can't come home til he pees on his own..hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ladym- glad the kittys doing better

charmaine - i'm soso sorry for all of this







i'm glad you moved him to a better place. let us know how it goes







poor little guy..


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ugh, what an ordeal!!! I'm glad Nib is in better care now! I can't believe what the other vet office put the two of you through. I hope Nibbler gets well soon!!!

Lady M, I hope your kitty feels better soon!!! I'm crossing my fingers for him!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh my Gosh Charmypoo! I haven't been reading the forum for a few days, I'm so sorry about Nibbler's accident and especially all the wait and problems with the ER vet! How horrible! I hope they were at least giving him pain meds during all that wait. Frosty has a grade 4 murmur that was never mentioned to me until this year (age 13). Our vet said with the proper (more expensive) gas, and extensive blood work he could still have surgery. He also has elevated liver enzymes. He hasn't experienced much in the way of symptoms, like breathing difficulty yet. He's not on heart meds. I get it about mitral valve regurgation....I have it too! Actually I have 2 leeky valves. The only thing I know for sure is if he has a murmur Nibbler should have pre-op antibiotics for anything surgical, including teeth cleaning. They'll probably put it in his IV during surgery. If I were you I'd ask them to make sure they don't forget it. 
I'll have you and Nibs in my prayers. Please let us know how he is after surgery.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Charmaine,

I'm glad he is with someone you are confident in. Hopefully his testing will all be clear and his surgery will go well so he can come home and really start healing!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Charmaine,

Nibbler will be in my thoughts. I hope his surgery goes well and a fast recovery for that little guy.

XOXOXO for Nibbler







from Maya and Daezie


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

NIBBLER IS IN MY PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Nibbler had his oeparation and he is just resting. He will have to stay there for 3 days but hopefully I will have him home soon! We are still waiting on the Bile Acid test results but I am glad he made it through the operation!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad to hear he is doing good!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that Nibble made it through surgery.























Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad Nibbler got through surgery well! Nib's will be home in no time!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So relieved to hear the surgery is over and poor Nibbler is resting.He will be home befor you know it needing smooches & hugs from his Momma !! Keep us posted and take care of yourself.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

yay nibbler~!

he's gonna be fine


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh so happy that Nibbler made out fine with the surgery!







I know it is probably hard to know he has to be there for a few days but after all that you have been thru to get him taken care of I'm sure just having it over and him doing well is quite the relief.
Will pray he recovers very quickly! Take the next couple of days to get some much needed rest. I'm sure you haven't had a lot in recent days!
Your little Nibbler will be home before you know it! Will be praying the test results come in with good news too!
Missysmom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm glad that the operation is over for Lil Nibs. Take care.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally some good news! I'm glad he is finally on the road to recovery and will be home soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad it went well! will be thinking of little nibbler!







hope he is home with u soon. my baby just got home tonight.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad that Nibbler made it through the surgery okay and is now on the mend! How long will it take to get the results of the bile acids test?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

GOOD NEWS! Kodie and I send hugs!


----------



## Jack (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh My!! Just read what happened to poor Nibbler. I am sooo glad he made it through the surgery. Jack and I are wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi All,
Thank you for all your prayers and best wishes. Nibbler is now home and very happy. He is acting like nothing has ever happened. He is walking around and wagging his tail. He is very happy to see Cookie even though he is walking around with 3 legs and a bandaged and splinted le.

For now, I have set up an ex-pen beside my bed. I have him confined because I don't want him playing too rough with the other kids. This way he still has room to walk around and get exercise but don't over exert himself.

He will be on two sets of medication for 7 days. He will have to go back to the vet once a week to have his leg re-bandaged and splinted. There will be monthly x-rays and examination to ensure that he is healing properly. At 6 months, he will have the plate removed.

His Bile Acid test also came back normal which means no liver shunt! Woo hoo! I am so glad it's almost over. Nibbler is shaved to the skin in some areas and he looks like a Chinese Crested. I will wait a month or so before I even out his hair (but that is the least of my concerns). He is also stained neon yellow all over but he does have a pink hair tie (that the vet put in). I won't be able to bath him for a while and it sucks because it was his bath day on the day of the accident so he is dirty.

I am hoping for a fast recovery and happy times again. I am really glad that is no liver shunt and it will just be the heart I am watching for.

THANK YOU EVERYONE!
Charmaine


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That's great news!! I am glad Nibbler is all better.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, how wonderful that Nibbler is doing so well. I imagine being back with you and the girls will speed his recovery. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great news!! Big hugs for Nibbler!!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Just came across your thread this evening...gosh...it sounds like you have had a horrible time this past few days. 
I am glad your grandmother survived the fall without any problems. 
Poor Nibbler, bless his heart...but he will heal and be running around before you know it. 
I agree, it sounds like those vets may have misquoted you a price then decided to just 'put you off'. That is dirty and I would have been furious also!!!









Good luck to Nibbler...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you for sharing that wonderful news with us! Sounds like Nibbler is well on the mend and will make a full recovery much sooner than your bank account will!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nibbler has been in my thoughts... I am so glad to hear this good news!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am glad Nibbler made it out of the surgery and is on his road to recovery.. now you can destress a little and spend some quality time with him!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been thinking of you both and glad to hear he is on the mend! ((hugs))


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Im glad he is acting normal. Our prayers have been answered, i hope for a fast recovery. You and NIbbler are in my heart.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw thats great


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay! I am so happy Nibbler is home and that the tests came out negative on the shunt!







You havent heard any further on the heart trouble? Maybe I missed a post somewhere, or what have they decided to do about that? Please keep us posted and I will be sending good thoughts that he will quickly be 100%!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awwwww thats great ,the sugery behind him and the test came out neg. You just give that little guy lots of lovein from us all !!! Keep us posted .


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yippie!







I am so happy for you and Nibbler


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Story of an over worried Mom...
Nibbler wasn't walking on his leg today so being the worried mom that I am, I rushed him back to the vet. I was scared that that leg was broken again .. so scared I thought I was going to vomit. The vet took two x-rays and the leg was fine. He splinted it and re-bandaged it. Everything is ok...whew.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *Story of an over worried Mom...
> Nibbler wasn't walking on his leg today so being the worried mom that I am, I rushed him back to the vet.  I was scared that that leg was broken again .. so scared I thought I was going to vomit.  The vet took two x-rays and the leg was fine.  He splinted it and re-bandaged it.  Everything is ok...whew.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62231*


[/QUOTE]

That sounds like the story of my life. I over worry about everything and definitely Miko's health. When he wasn't peeing, I was convinced he was in renal failure!!! Having some medical knowledge only makes it worse!

I am glad Nibbler's leg is fine.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it is hard NOT to worry over these little ones... and you're a great Mom.. "when in doubt.. check it out".. 
I always feel it is better to be safe and also it just relieves the stress of worrying.
Great news on the test results.... NO Shunt!!!







That's wonderful!
Now your Nibbler just has to heal up and be good as new! will be praying it mends quickly!
Missysmom


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Poor Nibbler







he is in my prayers. Happy to hear your Grandmother is ok. Let us know what is going on.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 13 2005, 06:59 PM
> *Story of an over worried Mom...
> Nibbler wasn't walking on his leg today so being the worried mom that I am, I rushed him back to the vet.  I was scared that that leg was broken again .. so scared I thought I was going to vomit.  The vet took two x-rays and the leg was fine.  He splinted it and re-bandaged it.  Everything is ok...whew.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62231*


[/QUOTE]

I hope you realize how many others are also worried about your little Nibbler. Glad to hear he is improving.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Poor baby







...i will pray for him in hopes he will pull through this.</span>


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate all the support over this tough time. Nibbler is on his road to healing and he thanks you all too for your prayers! We are very very grateful!

He is still not really walking on the leg but we know it will take some time. He is going to be done his medication soon and goes back for a check up on Wednesday.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So happy to hear Little Nibbler is doing well! He will soon be back to his ole self


----------



## ahappystamper (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 12 2005, 03:54 AM
> *I won't be able to bath him for a while and it sucks because it was his bath day on the day of the accident so he is dirty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61750*


[/QUOTE]


When I had my little guy, I bought some "puppy wipes" that were for "spot" cleaning. Would these be ok to use on everything but his leg? Just a thought . . .

I'm really glad for you that Nibbler is doing better!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ahappystamper+May 19 2005, 02:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I had my little guy, I bought some "puppy wipes" that were for "spot" cleaning. Would these be ok to use on everything but his leg? Just a thought . . .

I'm really glad for you that Nibbler is doing better!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63534
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah those are fine. You can also use baby wipes. Just make sure there is no alcohol. This could dry out their skin. You can use them for a quick all over cleaning.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this, we have been moving so I am more absent minded than usual.

I am so sorry to hear about Nibbler but glad to hear he is doing better, what a scare it must have been for all of you!
Audrey and I are sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Charmaine! OMG I cant believe what you and Nibbler have been through. And that first Vet, not doing the surgery








Glad you found a new vet for him and the surgery is complete and bile tests were neg.! Thats all good news. Hugs to nibbler............



Kathy


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes, Charmypoo, please update us. I just love looking at Nibbler!! He is just so beautiful!!







If you ever gave him up ~ I'd snatch him in a second!!







I hope he is doing well - it's awful when they hurt or don't feel well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry Nibbler has been through such an ordeal, but also glad he is improving








I was also please to see your Grandmother wasn't seriously injured too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was overseas when all this happened and have just caught up with this thread. My goodness Charmaine this was an awful ordeal to go through. I am glad Nibbler is on the road to recovery. And no liver shunt.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Havent heard for awhile ,how is Nibbler doing?


----------

